# Hi all, Just saying hi along with my 13 cats :)



## Raeone (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new here 
I have thirteen cats. 
All of which are indoors.

Though five of them at the moment are kittens, four are 11 weeks old and were an accidental pregnancy here and the other is estimated to be 10 weeks old and we rescued when she was about 4weeks old, had cat flu and the person who had her just gave her to us when it didnt know what to do with it after he 'found it'. We found out later, the mother cat brought the kitten into his shed and he locked her out 

The rest of our cats came mostly from ones we rescued, and had to hand feed alot of them. Alot of them we rescued just before they were about to be drowned by an old man in the area. 

Looking forward to being on here, as not many get my obsession with these furry friends.


----------



## Psyre (Jul 7, 2012)

Holy cow 13 cats! Much respect!


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, 13 cats! They must keep you pretty busy.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Are you keeping all of them or looking to re-home some of the kittens?


----------



## emilychow (Jul 6, 2012)

must be tough taking care of all of them, i have trouble with 2


----------



## Nick0 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds rough! Just one cat seems rough for me.


----------



## Jwen21 (Jul 8, 2012)

13, wow!!! I admire you! I'd probably have that many if my boyfriend would let me. He never had pets and is warming up to my 3. Your 13 are very lucky!


----------



## Byron (Jul 9, 2012)

Thirteen, wow. I had an aunt who once had seven cats (by the seventh cat she stopped getting creative with the names and just called it 'Seven'). It was the wildest thing to see--I remember trying to find them all when we would visit (two would always sleep under the bed when they had company).


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 9, 2012)

I thought I had a lot of cats in the house! LOL We just have three adults and five kittens (the momma kitty will be moving back outside and if the kittens don't find homes they're going outside as well). But we have about 11ish cats outside that come around to eat on a 2x daily basis...we have an additional 5-10 that wander around and only come to eat once every week or so.


----------



## Lollipopbop (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, 13 cats!!


----------



## BClevenger (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a lot of litter boxes! Do they all stay inside all the time, or are some indoor/outdoor cats?


----------



## Amba1027 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here too. I grew up with almost as many cats as you have. We had 10.


----------



## ellyr (Jun 6, 2012)

13, wow! I got my kitten from a foster mom who, at the time I adopted him, had I think some twenty cats in her house? She has five of her own, then two male fosters, then five "sorority sisters" somewhat antisocial female fosters, and then she had five kittens as well. Now some of the kittens are out, but I know she's brought in more. I admire her dedication and energy. It's kind of an awesome place to go visit.


----------



## saigocage (Jul 11, 2012)

How can you keep up with 13 cats?!


----------



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

13 cats, you must have your hands full but it must be all cute all the time!


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh gosh, i don't think I'd ever get bored with 13 cats! Must be a handful, though! XD


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

13 cats! Cool!


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow! 
My great aunt had quite a few as well...not sure how many though!
Any advice for a new kitten owner?  I will take all the help I can get! lol


----------



## vdek (Jul 17, 2012)

That's a lot of cats! Must be quite the handful!


----------



## love4vintage (Jul 18, 2012)

I truly admire you, I am having trouble with my 7 darlings. My fiance had two when we first met and I had one (not fixed, of course!), his male cat wasn't neutered and my female wasn't spayed and 3 months after moving in together we had 4 sweet little kittens. They're all indoor cats and we've been one big family for 8 years.
I have a ton of respect for you!


----------



## Raeone (Jul 7, 2012)

Awh thanks you guys for all the warm welcome. 

Yes 13 cats, we have here.The kittens are staying, we can't bare to part with them as they are already most definitely part of the family. Four are over 15 weeks now and then the fifth one would be slightly younger. All are indoors, we used to allow our cats indoor/outdoor as they wish but unfortunetly they used to go on the road and we lost one there and one went missing before. We have foxes around here so we don't like to risk it. However, we used to have an outdoor 'hut' for them to go in but had to take it down and we are planning to get one again soon so they are allowed to go outside. They are actually very happy inside and not being allowed out doesn't bother them, minus one who enjoys his fresh air so he gets some special treatment and hes allowed out on his harness and lead for his walkies 

Minding them is second nature to us, and they aren't a bother at all, they fit in well with our family. The only thing that would be a bit tough at times would be the cost of food and their cat litter, as you can imagine we go through tons!! 
Rounding them up is easy enough too when we need to, we know all their personalitys and where they like to hide and sleep. Sometimes though we can get one who we can't find anywhere and then they just turn up out of the blue  

In fact, One of our ladys got neutered today so we are keeping an extra eye on her with plenty of attention she should be back to normal again.

If anyone has any questions I am more than happy to answer. I am happy to give advice, but for where to start I am not sure. 

Thanks all.


----------



## argonath (Aug 4, 2012)

to be drowned by an old man in the area? That's very cruel. It's strange that cats are overpopulated while tigers and lions are in the brink of extinction.. they are both "cats"...


----------



## Raeone (Jul 7, 2012)

argonath said:


> to be drowned by an old man in the area? That's very cruel. It's strange that cats are overpopulated while tigers and lions are in the brink of extinction.. they are both "cats"...


Ya, its actually very common hear in Ireland. In fact five of our cats that we have now we got when they were just a few weeks old on four different occasions that were about to be drowned by different people. Ireland has the old age generation here and alot of people who would be old would still follow it unfortunetly  
Another one came to us by just turning up at our house, we think someone dumped her or something as our house isnt near peoples really. She was extremly underweight that we could count the ribs sticking out of her.


----------



## CountryCat (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd love to have 13 cats, but I can't handle that, especially if they are all indoors!


----------

